# Christopher Eccleston Vs David Tennant



## Koerdis (Apr 22, 2010)

Who is your personal favourite out of the two actors completed portrayals of the iconic sci-fi character "The Doctor" from the series reboot of Doctor Who?


: The Ninth Doctor - Christopher Eccleston



: The Tenth Doctor - David Tennant


I would have to say Christopher Eccleston's Doctor is my overall favourite, though it is very close as I love David Tennant's version as well. The ninth doctor was really the first incarnation of him with which I became familiar with, as I had only ever watched a few old episodes of the original series before watched the revival and his more melancholy and gritty/serious attitude made series seem just a little more believable to me... though maybe it was just that I was younger.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 22, 2010)

The only Doctor I have any real exposure to is the Tenth, so my choice is obvious. From what little of the Ninth I've seen he seems pretty good though.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 22, 2010)

I prefer David Tennant more funny.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm partial to the Tenth. Doctor Who is supposed to be scary, and I never found any of Tennant's particularly scary, as opposed to say _The Empty Child._ It was his attitude that killed it for me- he was never frightened, hell he even joked in that Wereweolf one (psychopath- people were dying all around), so the siuation was less frightening. A little too much comedy in the wrong places.


----------



## Vault (Apr 22, 2010)

Eccleston in a stomp.


----------

